#  Schulmedizin >   Knie Problemen >

## Agnes1990

Hallo, 
Ich (27) habe mit meinem rechte Knie Probleme. Vor 6 Jahren war schon mal operiert, lateral Release wurde gemacht. Jetzt ist leider erneut den Patella lateralisiert und sieht so aus das ich neue Op. Brauche.
Ich habe mittlerweile starke Schmerzen und es ist ständig ein wenig geschwollen, Treppen laufen geht gar nicht mehr .. Ich habe schon 3 Physiotherapie durch gemacht aber es hat nichts gebracht.. Meiner Arzt wer das vor 6 Jahren operiert hat, hat gesagt das ich jetzt ein Knie Bandage oder Stütze brauche damit den Patella nicht fest nach aussen geht wenn ich es beuge.. könnt ihr mich sagen bitte ob ein Op notwendig sei, wenn ja wie sollte man operieren damit es nicht mehr lateralisiert wird? Wenn ein op nicht notwendig ist was soll ich mit dem machen damit es weniger schmerzhaft ist? 
Danke viel Mals 
Agnes

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Agnes,  
wir hier können nicht zu einer OP raten weil wir Deine Hintergründe in dem Ausmass das evtl. vorliegt gar nicht kennen! Das mit dem Knie ist etwas komplizierter als Du hoffst.  
Wir haben hinter der Kniescheibe Gelenkknorpel! Den da ist ein Teilgelenk des Knie`s (Patellofemoralgelenk) Gelenk -> Kniescheibe Oberschenkelknochen es gibt noch ein zweites Teilgelenk...
Das Problem wenn der Gleitbereich Deiner Kniescheibe (Condylen)nicht richtig angelegt (Trochleadysplasie)) ist und man durch so eine OP (lateral Release) wo man schlicht ein Seitenband (ligamentum collaterale) in der Mitte trennt um die Kniescheibe zu stabilisieren das reicht nicht immer.   Das Kniegelenk - Erkrankungen - Kniescheibe  *Das heisst für Dich Du solltest am besten einmal in eine Klinik (ambulant)  gehen. Ja und z.B. per MRT abklären lassen was bei Dir speziell los ist. Die Zusammenhänge können vielfältig sein
-* > Hüftprobleme > X- Beine -> Knieprobleme.  
Das kann man aber nur vor Ort klären, was real die Ursache ist Gleitbahn der Patella ( Kniescheibe) -> Patellofemoralgelenk usw..  
Viele Grüsse 
Stefan 
PS. wenn Du dann einen MRT - Befund hast kannst Du den ja dann hier bei Medizinische Befunde übersetzen ....  dann weis man mehr°!

----------

